# Science Museum London



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

I received an e mail yesterday from a member of MARHST-L that the Science Museum in London is going to remove it's Ships Model Collection from public viewing into storage in September. I have not been to the Science Museum but I was told that the collection was very good. For a last viewing you better plan a visit before September.


----------



## Malky Glaister (Nov 2, 2008)

There are a lot of wonderful model engines there too.

Britain is no longer a maritime nation so lets get rid of it's maritime history.

Lets hope that common sense prevails and that the wonderful display will be on view as soon as possible.

The Museum has removed a lot of exhibits over the years. The protype DELTIC loco and Caerphilly Castle to name just two. They are on view elsewhere it is true.

regards Malky


----------

